# Disney Wilderness Lodge Villas: room location



## lobsterlover (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone was kind enough to send me a map
but no info...
what is a good studio and one bed location? Can you see any fireworks up high??

I don't want to be attached to the grand parents but on the same floor.

Do the ground floor units open up and have a patio?

Are the units close to the elevato rs well insulated and quiet? (I heard that). Pops is 81 so want to be close in walking distance to parking lot and boat shuttle.
Thank you tuggers...you're the best help.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 17, 2011)

No one has replied yet, so I'll take a try.



lobsterlover said:


> Can you see any fireworks up high??


You can't really see the fireworks from the rooms, but if you walk down to the beach you can see the higher up fireworks.



lobsterlover said:


> Do the ground floor units open up and have a patio?.


Yes



lobsterlover said:


> Are the units close to the elevator, well insulated and quiet? .


Well, the units can be very close to the elevators, or a little walk. I don't think the furthest rooms are a terribly long walk. (Not like Boardwalk Villas).
The units are generally pretty quiet, especially if you get a dedicated 1br and a dedicated studio. If you get the 1br or studio portion of a lock-off, there can be some noise from the adjoining room, since the lock-off door is in the middle of the living room. I guess it depends on your neighbors.



lobsterlover said:


> Pops is 81 so want to be close in walking distance to parking lot and boat shuttle.


The DVC units are very close to the bus stop. It will be a little bit of a walk to the boat dock, since it is on the other side of the hotel. Parking can also be a bit of a walk unless you have a handicapped sticker. If you valet park, that will be a little bit of a walk also since that is at the hotel.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Thanks John*

Is it worth requesting a ground floor? Do any units open up to the pool?


----------



## lawgs (Feb 20, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Is it worth requesting a ground floor? Do any units open up to the pool?



units in the central area  ( that area you enter  from Wilderness Lodge where fireplace, spike room, sturdy branches  and elevators are located ) may open to the pool on the ground floor, but there would be very few...due to the lay out of this area

most of the rooms are in the long hallways

the long hall ways definately do not open to the pools, but may open to a walkway to the pools...not sure about this ( we were on the ground floor in January, but had a patio facing more to the bus stop and housekeeping carts..... )


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 22, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Someone was kind enough to send me a map
> but no info...
> what is a good studio and one bed location? Can you see any fireworks up high??
> 
> ...




We stayed here last August and had a first floor unit and had a small patio.


Also as DVC John pointed out - you can walk down to the beach and see some fireworks from there.

We were not too farm from the elevator/entrance - but there is always some walking around the resort (well any resort really).  Our studio was also right next to the laundry room and we never heard any noise or door closings, etc. coming from people using it.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I keep hearing that it is very sound proof, thats good.
I know there will be a lot of walking all week but just want to make it easier on the old folks.
I guess I will ask for near the elevator. Or do you even have any kind of input as to where you want to be?
Gosh...can't wait!!


----------

